# Short term PRN deployment rosters



## ExpatMedic0 (May 19, 2016)

Hey guys,
does anyone know of any organizations that are collecting names to add for short term international deployment rosters? Specifically which are temporary, as needed,  or on call basis.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 19, 2016)

I truly only know of one....


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 19, 2016)

Is that the one with Remote Medical International?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 19, 2016)

Or are you being sarcastic and its yours? haha


----------



## CREMSON (May 19, 2016)

I have a US LOCUM point of contact. Overseas work has slowed way down. Let me know if you want to talk about it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 19, 2016)

Unfortunately, I am residing outside the U.S. and I do not want to let go of my "Foreign earned income exclusion" with the IRS by appearing on the radar again back home. I have noticed OCONUS stuff is not as plentiful. I am actually surprised NATO (eastern Europe area), PNG, and Greenland does not have a larger demand at the moment.


----------



## CREMSON (May 19, 2016)

I have a need for LOCUM medics in Macon, GA. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 19, 2016)

I was not being sarcastic and yes was referencing mine.

Greenland is a tricky one, I have some stuff still percolating there...


----------

